# Card Reader not reading SD HC Card



## j.addis (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi
I Have a Dazzle* 6 in 1 card reader which works with most cards without the need for a driver. A friend recently used a SD HC Class 6 card to capture some video with his Sanyo Xacti camera. My card reader won"t recognise the card. Are their any drivers workarounds etc.
Thanks Jay


----------



## kbear (Feb 15, 2008)

It's possible that the Dazzle is not able to recognize the newer type cards. Many cameras won't accept SD cards over 4G so I presume the same may be true of a reader that is 7 years old. 

See if the number on your unit matches any of those at this download page for SCM Micro the maker of the original Dazzle unit.

http://www.scmmicro.com/support/pcs_downloads.php?lang=en


----------



## kbear (Feb 15, 2008)

Go to the SCI Microsystems website and look for drivers. But I doubt you will find any that are for a 7 year old unit. That type of SC card is probably too new.

I'd post the URL but it keeps getting this post rejected.


----------

